# Poljot 21 Jewel



## lilnatb (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone give me any information regarding a poljot 21 jewel watch i have? it belonged to my late grandad and i know absolutely nothing about it, i`ll try and put a picture up of it, if i can, number on the back or serial is 901839 2409_

sorry can`t make out the last digit, anyway on the front of the watch at the top it says poljot 21 jewels, at the bottom it says shockproof and right at the very bottom it says foreign, thats about all i can tell you except it hasn`t worked in years and as i`ve been typing this it is now working now thats spooky lol

Thanks in advance

nat


----------



## lilnatb (Sep 18, 2007)

lilnatb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone give me any information regarding a poljot 21 jewel watch i have? it belonged to my late grandad and i know absolutely nothing about it, i`ll try and put a picture up of it, if i can, number on the back or serial is 901839 2409_
> 
> ...





















Sorry about the picture quality. (done with a camera phone)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like this one from my own modest collection...





Quite unusual; yours is only the second I've seen. 21 Jewel movement, model 2409H, closeup below shows the movement markings and the serial number which, I think, can also in this case date the watch, the last two digits being the year of manufacture, in this case (19)73.



The case may be marked 'au' (mine is) which means gold plate.

Not especially valuable, but a nice little watch! I think I paid Â£25 for mine because it was in very fine/mint condition.


----------



## lilnatb (Sep 18, 2007)

Much appreciated chris









Mine is in pretty good condition too altho you can`t tell from the pics,

I`d say yours is identical except mine has brown leather straps and gold coloured numbers, are yours gold numbers? as they look dark in the pic.

It is the same serial number tho and 1973 was the year i was born, so its as old as me lol nice coincidence.

Great pics by the way lovely and clear.

Again many thanks for the info.

Nats.


----------



## lilnatb (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi chris just re-read your post regarding date of watch, yours being 1973,

Does that mean my watch was made in 1939? as the serial number ends in 39.

Nats.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

lilnatb said:


> are yours gold numbers? as they look dark in the pic
> 
> Nats.


Yes the figures are gold; it was a dull day yesterday!

I must be wrong about the serial number in this case - they look like '70's watches and are imho no earlier than the very late '60#s - The 'H' means 'new' model of the movement.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

In soviet russia, watch wind you!!!!!!!!!


----------

